# Mazzer Mini - where to start?



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

I bought a used mazzer mini grinder (timer model with dosing chamber) on impulse for low volume domestic use and want to give it a good clean before I get going.

I wonder whether anyone can point me towards a decent 'how to' guide not only for cleaning the Mazzer Mini but also how to use it to best effect (I'm slightly thrown by the dosing chamber and how effective it is if I'm grinding one dose at a time.

I will also want to put a smaller hopper on the grinder and have seen reference to the lens hood modification - is there a 'how to' for that modification (and any others that I should think about)?

And finally I'll need to replace the timer switch as it broke in transit; where's a good place to buy these?

Thanks very much

Rob


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Was it the egg timer style switch?

And what part broke?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Re lens hood have look on YouTube for coffeechap's video of it in action


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Was it the egg timer style switch?
> 
> And what part broke?


Is it one of these?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mazzer-Timer-Switch/dp/B005D75UDM

Aside from the hopper they're one of the most common things to get smashed. It's generally recommended to remove them if posting them, they just pull off.

Is the damaged one not repairable?

I have seen these cheaper else where but maybe a forum member might be able to source wholesale for cheaper.


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. That's the switch and I have found others for a keener price so will get going with ordering. It's probably beyond repair which is a shame.

Useful video - I enjoyed a few this evening.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I just bought a 320g hopper from Alchemy Coffee for about £15 delivered (inc lid). Also worth having a look at this video for a slightly prettier single dose hopper. Instead of faffing about with seals you can just use adhesive anti-rattle felt strip (used in cars), or buy the Andrew James funnel which is slightly bigger than the Kilner one and fits very well.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Have you done any mods to the doser to aid with single dosing?


----------

